
Google automatically sharing geotagged photos from Photos to Maps - arturhoo
https://twitter.com/lmjabreu/status/1037234756235223040
======
SmellyGeekBoy
The tweet doesn't say that these photos came from "Photos", just an "unused
account". All other evidence seems to suggest that these are photos from
another service called Panoramio which Google acquired at some point. Not
saying it's right or wrong by the way (perhaps something in Panoramio's TOS
that all photos were public), but based on this news I'd assume that my beach
photos in Google Photos are safe from prying eyes - for now.

------
YouKnowBetter
Strange... Among all of my google accounts I have checked and NOTHING was
automagically shared. My pictures must suck or I did NOT do:

Share a photo On your computer, open Google Maps. In the top left, click Menu
Menu and then Your contributions. Choose Photos. Find the photo you’d like to
share. In the top right, click More More and then Share.

~~~
arturhoo
As a counter point, I woke up today to this weird email:
[https://bit.ly/2wMpPL3](https://bit.ly/2wMpPL3)

Picture is from 2011 and was originally hosted on Picasa (but I'm pretty
certain it was never shared publicly) and I don't have a Google Plus account.
If I go to the picture itself on Photos, there's no sharing/privacy controls,
so I'd assume it is private.

The wording on the email makes it even worse, as if I had intentionally done
something overnight to share them on Maps.

~~~
crottypeter
Perhaps your google account has been compromised?

~~~
arturhoo
I can't find any evidence that it has been. I use a long and strong password
and have 2-step-verification enabled in my account. I haven't received any new
account activity emails and the I don't see anything suspicious on
myaccount.google.com

As far as I remember, I've never used Panoramio (as a comment above suggests
to be the cause). I'd agree that this seems limited to some specific
circumstances.

------
josecurioso
Yeah... I'm going to go out on a limb and say this guy messed up with one of
the prompts asking for permission. This just doesn't happen.

------
lowry
Same for me, but they took my 2009 photos from an old OSM-based website with
panorama in its name that I used back then.

Can't remember the exact name of the website, though.

~~~
muro
panoramio?

[http://www.panoramio.com/](http://www.panoramio.com/)

~~~
lowry
Yes! I am pretty sure my photos were on Panoramio only. I never published them
elsewhere, not even uploaded to Google Photos.

------
muro
Never seen that. Maps regularly _asks_ to review and share photos of some
place, but never automatically.

For now, I'll go with fake news.

------
dontCallMeDaddy
Highly doubtful that.

------
jchw
Never seen this. Doesn't sound intentional at all.

